# More Visa Questions



## Zuman (May 10, 2016)

My wife and I are from the United States and have US passports. We each have a Thai Non-Immigrant O-A, Multiple Entry, 1 year retirement visa that we obtained from the Thai Embassy in our last country of residence (United Arab Emirates). We obtained the visas on 28 Feb 2016 and arrived in Thailand on 1 April. The stamps on both our passports and departure cards have the arrival of 01 April 2016 and an until date of 31/3/2017. Now for the questions.

Is a 1 year length of stay normal? I thought 90 days was typically the maximum.

Even though the length of stay is 1 year we still have to check in every 90 days at the immigration office. Correct?

Even though we have a multi entry visa, we still need a multi re-entry stamp if we are going to travel in and out of the country multiple times. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

90 day visas are the norm. If you meet the retirement requirements, you can extend the 90 day "O" visa for a year. This must be done annually.
A 90 day check-in is required for all. No charge for this and takes just a few minutes if no line.


----------



## Zuman (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the information. Do you know if a multiple re-entry permit is required in addition to the multi-entry visa?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I've never had a need for multiples, but, I think they do the same thing.


----------

